
The Goal?  To Crash your shared web hosting? - vlad

======
vlad
What do you guys think? Is this a good of way of putting what we're trying to
do here? Then hope it crashes again very soon after you upgrade to a dedicated
server? That you can barely keep it running?

In other words, instead of worrying about the kind of hosting you have right
now, shouldn't the focus be on figuring out ways to overload it? Isn't it kind
of ironic or contrary to this belief, that people want the best host with the
most web space and bandwidth? Shouldn't they want to slow as many machines to
a crawl as possible?

I've heard stories of how businesses (startups or otherwise) love to switch to
$5/mo web hosting with 5000GB of bandwidth which of course they will never
reach before being kicked out. Or startups wondering what the best hosting
company is. But, isn't that self-defeating to put those thoughts into your
mind? Or that you're feeling inferior if you can't outgrow $5/mo web hosting?

I say, pay $10 a month for something sane, like 100gb transfer. Something that
is $100 realistic. Then, when you outgrow the server, you know you're doing
something right. And you don't have to feel guilty or inferior or that you're
not using the space or bandwidth, which in reality you don't even have access
to (they would shut you off.) So why do businesses try to disillusion
themselves?

Wouldn't it be much better to find any web host with a bandwidth cap (so they
simply shut you off and you're not stuck with a huge overages bill) and focus
instead on building traffic of visitors to your site every day?

~~~
zaidf
No! We're laboring to put our db on a separate server from http so our site
doesn't randomly die for few minutes(10mins downtime today). Believe me it's
not pleasant to get a 4:05am sms from hyperspin saying "SITE IS DOWN!".

But all in all it's a nice problem to have. I tend to agree with Delicious
guys...worry about scaling when it becomes a problem. That shouldn't be an
excuse to code bloated SQL queries.

------
dpapathanasiou
I never want to see it go down or become unavailable, either, but I agree with
your underlying sentiment.

On a related note, I find that user feedback (of any kind) is a terrific
boost: since most people are lurkers (or worse, look for 5 sec and never
return), people who take the time to email us or post a blog comment provide a
huge lift.

------
andre
I think you have to thinking whatever gets your juices flowing, if it's
crashing the server, be it, if it's something else go with that.

